# housse ipad 2



## ninie8386 (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour besoin d'un conseil pour une bonne housse protection pour l'ipad2 car ce sont mes petits bout de chouts qui s'en servent, ben oui l'iapd pour c'est quand meme génial....mais malheuresuement la housse que j'ai acheté si il l'a tienne a l'envers ipad glisse et bim accident c'est ce qu'y c'est passé. J'ai donc besoin d'une housse qui entoure bien l'ipad et que si ca leur echappe des mains ben il soit bien en place et protégé.....merci pour les conseils !!!!!


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Hello

Pour ma part, j'ai pris une housse portfolio de chez Marware. Je peux aisément prêter mon iPad à de jeunes enfants car ils peuvent aisément la tenir et l'ipad est bien cal&#279;. Prix 40 sur eBay.


----------



## cowpilot (17 Mai 2012)

Deux solutions selon moi. Ce soit ton iPad est volé, soit boulanger peut ressortir une facture de ton iPad. Aucune personne sensée et honnête n'achètera ton iPad de un mois sans facture. De toute façon, même sans facture tu sais bien ce que tu as payé ton iPad. Tu dois bien avoir une idée du montant global non?


----------



## Lefenmac (9 Juillet 2012)

kangoo69 a dit:


> Le portfolio est bien pour proteger et transporter ton Ipad
> 
> Par contre pour l'esthétique et le confort, le mieux est la smartcover en polyuréthane, on en trouve a 70 euors a la FNAC ou sur Le Bon coin a 20 euros, neuf, sous blister
> 
> http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/341813865.htm




Pourquoi ne pas préciser que tu es le vendeur......? quitte à faire de la pub....


----------



## rasslanouf (13 Août 2012)

en tout cas, c'est pas cher, pour un accessoire basique et au demeurant pratique. Permet de lire ou regarder une vidéo sans l'appuyer sur un stabylo ou une cale de bois !
après si il se fait de la pub, il a raison


----------

